
Educational Mithridatism - joshux
http://zedshaw.com/2015/09/14/educational-mithridatism/
======
paxcoder
TL;DR Apply the method of progressive overload to mental exercises - stuff
which you don't find immediately rewarding.

------
firimari
I read this as Mithrandirism and was expecting a balrog or something.

